# New Hampshire Rv Show



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd let those in New England know that the NH RV Show will be in Milford March 5th thru the 7th. See link for more details.

NH RV Show


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

This weekend!!!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Is there a list of MFG's that will be represented ? 
or a list of local Dealers I can call and ask what makes and models will be presented?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I clicked on the link and it doesn't have any info, Last years show had alot, this years is said to have three times the floor space...


----------

